# Avant-garde classical composer of Russia



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What are the newest school of classical composer in russia, what about movement like holy minimalism or spectralism, does Russia has an answer to John Tavener or Scelsi.

When we think of russian classical composer we think of old school Stravinsky, mussorgsky,rimsky Korsakov, tchaikovsky.Ockay but what about the modernist what been done since lately or a while ago Worth mentioning, i want to be blown away ...


----------



## Classicaljourney (Jan 19, 2016)

*Try these...*



deprofundis said:


> What are the newest school of classical composer in russia, what about movement like holy minimalism or spectralism, does Russia has an answer to John Tavener or Scelsi.
> 
> When we think of russian classical composer we think of old school Stravinsky, mussorgsky,rimsky Korsakov, tchaikovsky.Ockay but what about the modernist what been done since lately or a while ago Worth mentioning, i want to be blown away ...


Give Scriabin or Szymanowski a try. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Classicaljourney said:


> Give Scriabin or Szymanowski a try. Let me know what you think.


Szymanowski is Polish


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe this would appeal to you:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I struggle with avant garde from the Western world, let alone from Russia


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

A few 'younger' Russian composers I know about:

Dmitri Bulgakov
Boris Filanovsky
Yuri Khanin
Dmitri Kurlyandsky
Sergei Nevsky


----------



## Classicaljourney (Jan 19, 2016)

True, but good music just the same


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, the main names are:

Galina Ustvolskaya (1919-2006), active till 1990.

Alfred Schnittke (1934-98)

Sofia Gubaidulina (1931), still very active

They are all Shostakovich's offspring in a certain way, even though later in their lives they all developed a true personal style.
They all belong to the "old" avant-garde - whatever it means.
I don't know of any younger Russian composer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't forget Edison Denisov!!! Also "old" avant-garde


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Delicious Manager said:


> A few 'younger' Russian composers I know about:
> 
> Dmitri Bulgakov
> Boris Filanovsky
> ...


It seems the spelling of the penultimate composer on the list is more likely to be 'Kourliandski'.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

All the ones I've heard seem to have fallen in a sort of melancholic and I dare say rather bland spirituality.


----------



## Microtonal Cacophony (Feb 11, 2016)

Sergei Zagny



Pugg said:


> I struggle with avant garde from the Western world, let alone from Russia


If you find it a struggle why bother?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> All the ones I've heard seem to have fallen in a sort of melancholic and I dare say rather bland spirituality.


Melancholic perhaps, though I find the spirituality of Schnittke and Gubaidulina quite potent. I find the non-spiritual vibe of Boulez quite bland.


----------



## Adair (Feb 9, 2016)

I like the early Russian/Soviet avant-garde of the 1920s, especially Arthur Lourie and Alexander Mossolov.


----------

